# Poll - How much do you spend on bands?



## ZDP-189

*How much do you spend on bandsets (bands and pouch)? *​
*How much do you spend on BOUGHT bands per year? Include trades*

Nothing!5741.61%Under $1085.84%$10-$202014.60%$20-$502618.98%$50-100107.30%More than $10075.11%No answer96.57%

*How much do you spend on SELF MADE bands per year ?*

Nothing!85.84%Under $101611.68%$10-$202115.33%$20-$503928.47%$50-1002719.71%More than $1001611.68%No answer107.30%

*What would you pay for a set of bands (presuming value for money at that price)? You can pick multiple options to show a range*

Under $2158.47%$2-$55329.94%$5-$83419.21%$8-$102212.43%$10-$15116.21%$15-$2063.39%$20-$2510.56%$25-$3021.13%Whatever it takes, if it's worth it, I'll buy it!158.47%No answer1810.17%


----------



## ZDP-189

I would love to know how much people are prepared to spend on band sets.

Please feel free to comment and chat about the topic in this thread.


----------



## ZDP-189

Your answers will help Supporting Vendors decide how to pitch their bands and bandmaking materials and may support the development of harder to make premium bands.

Remember that some bands are gone in an afternoon and some last months of heavy shooting. Some bands are just for casual use and some are for survival or compeition. You may want to reflect these factors in your selection of multiple prices per band.


----------



## M.J

ZDP-189 said:


> I would love to know how much people are prepared to spend on band sets.


As little as possible, to a point.
You don't get any cheaper than chained bands but I don't shoot them because the performance sucks. Extreme taper TB sets aren't expensive on their own but due to their short life they aren't a good value.
I usually shoot chinese tubes with each set working out to about $1.25 with pouch and delivering good performance over 800-1200 shots. They would likely last longer if I used them looped rather than fixed but I've got that pretty well worked out now. I'll also shoot 107 bands which are about $0.50 a set, pouched up and have acceptable performance over 500-900 shots.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Squares are cheap where I live. About $7 a pound for 40m.

But I buy latex, TBG, tubes....


----------



## NaturalFork

I mis-read the first question. Bottom line is I spend well over $100 a year on self made bands. However I am still in the experimental stage. I think once I get a configuration I like I will run with it.


----------



## NightKnight

If it's worth it, i'll buy it! (within reason of course).


----------



## Danny0663

I normally make my own bands because it is cheaper to make, but if the bands offer good speed and durability. I'll get some for sure!!


----------



## orcrender

I buy bands from Tex-Shooter, Flatband, A+ and USAslingshots. I have made my own tubes from 17/45. Made flats from 107 rubber bands and used different bands to make chained bands.


----------



## Hrawk

In the past 12 months I have spent :

$65 on a 5.5m roll of TBG, nearly all gone.
$50 on tubes from Dankung (2040, 1842, 1745 amber and 1745 black). Nearly all gone.
$16 dollars on two bags of 109 rubber bands. Plenty left.
$20 on a few sets of bands from A+. All gone.
$30 on various coloured Aus-Band from my local physio.
$28 on pouches from Performance Catapaults
$30 on pouches from E-Shot


----------



## SilentRobo

$5-$8 for pre cut double tbg


----------



## -SRS-45-

With any hobby I think its important to learn how to look after/maintain and set up your own equipment, at first its great to be able to buy premades but after the first year its great to have the knowledge and gear to do your own.


----------



## -SRS-45-

... saying that I can't make my own steel shot


----------



## cheese

i get my tubes pretty cheap.


----------



## bosh

I get a choice of band/tubeset with a new purchase catapult, and have mostly gone for TBG but have tried TBB, I've bought and used 14m of Dubdub since just before xmas, and have bought loads of Piltes bands to cut for flat bands, Gamekeeper John showed us that ASDA exercise bands the middle strength are faster, easier to draw and last about the same as TBG, but the ASDA band is £5 for 4 1/2 meters in 3 strengths. Am having fantastic results from black piltes band from Ebay at £1.40 a meter and is a wee bit slower than TBG but a lot easier draw.


----------



## jayw81

Spend nothing if I can help it (free band from physio) but otherwise as little as possible


----------



## Berkshire bred

i will pretty much spend as much as i deem a reasonable price for something if i want it that much but i just bought a load of TBG and that has set me back a bit so i intend to try and make that last but all of the time that i make a new slingshot i have to put elastic on it otherwise there is no point in having it.


----------



## pgandy

I have spent far more for bands than I like to admit, even to myself. And nearly gave up on ss because of the expenditure. Probably $300, could be more, I think more, in less than a year. Everything has to be imported and the cost is about double the selling price. I experimented with store bought flat band sets at first then decided that I'd not only be better off financially but could have bends better suited to me if I made them. The equipment cost a bunch. The cutting mat was about $80 by the time I received it. Then the various types of Theraband to experiment with. Once I settled down to a few band sets that I liked depending on the purpose things eased up. Then I went to thin Chinese bands and started over. The longer life among other things made them cheaper for me. It was costing about $23 USD for 10 m of Chinese tubing by the time I received it. And I went through the 1842 and 1745 tubes rather quickly experimenting. After settling down with two band sets and stopped the experimenting the price again eased up. The last rubber tubing I got came out of China for less than $5 with less than $3 shipping. I think it totalled about $6 USD per band, I ordered more than one. It was the first dealings that I had directly with Dankung and I was impressed by their courteous service. After having spent a bundle learning the ins and outs of ss shots and bands I have something that suits my needs at an affordable price. I estimate annual band costs will be about $30 now, I can't see it going over $40 unless I start experimenting again. I probably have 2 years or more in inventory from left overs counting all materials during my learning curve.

I went to Dankung after the vendor in the States refused to ship to me directly requiring me to use my private mail service in the States. He did me a grand favour. $6 vs $23 is a significant savings. Below is from his ad.

We ship anywhere in the world via USPS Priority Mail for an additional $10 and delivery takes about 1 week Internationally.

Maybe he doesn't consider Costa Rica as part of the world. His lose my gain. Hehe.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

While I've bought bands from hrawk before, and will do again, and I've just started experimenting with gum rubber, I don't feel I've been shooting long enough to give a proper estimate on a year's expenditure!


----------



## mopper

Compared to what my motorcycle and my RC car and aircraft stuff stuff costs me I would have to hire three people doing nothing but shooting slingshots 24/7 to make costs for rubber a noticeable item on my "money spent on hobbies " list :rofl:


----------



## SlingDaddy

After experimenting with different setups I've settled on Chinese tubes, which I get from Dankung at about $6 for 10m. I was looking for something durable and inexpensive and they fit the bill.

I've just received 3 rolls of different weights that should easily last me through the year. Total cost was about $25 including delivery to the UK.

I've got a piece of leather that should be enough for the required pouches - that cost about £6 ($10ish) from eBay, delivered.


----------



## GoodShot

Im a newbie and since I started shooting I calculate I've spent all together about 50 to 65 dollars on different type of color thera-bands and 1/16" thick natural rubber sheets


----------



## Nicholson

I just started my hobby last fall and I bought a 150 foot roll tbg for about $170. went on Ebay and spent about $100 on made bands. about $30 on trumark taperd tubes, bought a leather coat from a pawn shop for leather with a leather hole punch, the rubber cutter and cutting mat. I think this year I'm gonna get into flat Latex and try some nuke tubes. I have a list of slingshots I'm gonna purchase this year too. I'm prob gonna spend as much this year as I did last year. and I should have enough supply to last me awhile.


----------



## 39699661

10$ per year, 2040 1745 tubes 

____a slingshoter from china

If you work in ShangHai city, I would like to invite you to enjoy slingshot together.


----------



## Sofreto

I buy from Tex and Flatband...whatever it takes...they both do great work


----------



## VillageSniper

I'm gonna try the alliance sterling 107s to try and keep my cost down as accuracy and instinctive shooting are important to me, not just raw power and 300+fps speeds. I got 2 boxes of 50 for $16 from wares direct website. If I like them I am gonna buy more, hell 5 boxes would only come out to $28, since they are only $4.03 per box there and that includes the $8 shipping. My order came in 2 days standard ground. So I hope to spend less than $50 dollars this year. Cheap shooting is much funner wouldn't you say?

VS


----------



## mrpaint

mopper said:


> Compared to what my motorcycle and my RC car and aircraft stuff stuff costs me I would have to hire three people doing nothing but shooting slingshots 24/7 to make costs for rubber a noticeable item on my "money spent on hobbies " list :rofl:


I dropped more in about 2 weeks on my RC helicopter than I have in over a year of slingshotting, so farm in still using up my first roll of TBG, cost me about $35 for 5m.


----------



## AhnkoChee

I'm a disabled former bluecollar worker trying to live off a disability check that is 2/3rds my 2003 paycheck. In other words I don't have money to spare so I try and make all my own things as much as possible. I cut my own flatbands and tubes. The only exception has been my recent purchase of Trumark RRT tapered tubes for my FS-1 since I read rave reviews for them. Next time I'm buying a couple feet of silver Theraband tubes for my FS-1. The RRTs are fun to shoot but lack the power I was looking for.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

I've yet to pay a penny on bands.
I revived extra sets from people I bought Slingshots from, I got given 2 slingshots with extra bands in each, and if I run out I'll use rubber bands I find till more good stuff shows up.
Inner tubes, office rubber, heck even balloons, even s*x balloons, make half decent bands.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I spend 60 dollars a month on slingshot crap. My thing is, i will not pay for shipping, so i use amazon mostly. I have amazon prime and get free 2day shipping, things cost more though I dont care. If amazon had band sets i would buy them. I just bought 6yrds of TBG and a .38 mold for 50 bucks with free shipping. It will be here saturday.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I don't sell band sets anymore!


----------



## hautamak

I have spent 35 euros to tbg 5,5 m and 6 euros to rollercutter, I make my pouches myself and forks. maybe i should invest to cutting mat ? is it necessary ?


----------



## pgandy

hautamak said:


> . maybe i should invest to cutting mat ? is it necessary ?


I think my cutting mat cost about 84 USD by the time I had it imported. It is a nice working surface and the grid measurements are of some value. Within a few months after receiving it I switched to tubes. I continued using it for awhile cutting Theraband strips for ties. I now use rubber bands, they are cheaper and faster. I can't say that I regret order the mat although the cost was excessive. I think a flat board would serve as well and cheaper, but without the class. I cannot think of a substitute for a roll cutter. That is an important tool.


----------



## hautamak

Thanks for reply! I was only thinking if cutting mat would extend the lifespan of rollercutter, at the moment i use wooden table used to cut vegetables, works pretty well


----------



## pgandy

hautamak said:


> Thanks for reply! I was only thinking if cutting mat would extend the lifespan of rollercutter, at the moment i use wooden table used to cut vegetables, works pretty well


I have extended the life of my cutter considerably by frequently stropping it. If for some reason it should dull I would resharpen using an Arkansas stone. A fine grit wet/dry paper maybe more accessible to you. Something in the neighbourhood of #600 as a starter going to #1000 then #1500. Water will work on the paper but I prefer a light oil like WD-40. If you put the paper on a surface like a mouse pad works well.


----------



## hautamak

Will try that when necessary : p


----------



## pgandy

It is far easier to maintain a edge than to restore one.


----------



## Emitto

I am loving the black large dipped latex tubing from Simple shot, and at 50 cents a foot its cheap and last well over 800 shots, I think i have found my almost perfect set for me. But before that i have spend money on #64, reds #32, .030 latex, and some TBG.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## pgandy

Dankung is selling 1745 rubber at $7.20/10 m. That works out to be 22¢/ft. plus shipping. Postage from China was cheap a few months ago costing me less than $3. I don't know what it is now or to your location. I am in Costa Rica. With a single loop of 1745 I retire my band set after 1600 shots. It is still going but the power is down. For power I use a pseudo taper on a double band set and life is shorter. I just tried of paste the URL and this forum won't allow me to copy and paste.


----------



## newbslingshotter

mopper said:


> Compared to what my motorcycle and my RC car and aircraft stuff stuff costs me I would have to hire three people doing nothing but shooting slingshots 24/7 to make costs for rubber a noticeable item on my "money spent on hobbies " list :rofl:


I am up for that job! When can i start? Lol


----------



## D.Nelson

I use braided #64s, very cheap, double Golds Gym Bands, again cheap, and Simple-Shots tubing which is also a great deal. Cheap hobby yo.

My Crosman 1377 airgun is the money sink atm, lol.


----------



## Sharpshooter II

10 GBPs for 2 boxes of Asda bands containing 3 ,1.5m strips of excersise bands at diffrent draw weights - Heavy , Medium and light cant beat it for the price


----------



## LucasDay

I'm only just getting started myself. I bought thera band blue, silver, black and gold. Being that I only use .177 ammo I feel that I should not need anymore for at least a year or two. The leather I'm using is old gloves. My bands are never wider then 5/8 inc and no longer then 10inc. I have never bought a band or a slingshot. So far I have used wood from around the house. This is what makes slingshots so great to me.


----------



## SteelBallViking

It all depends for me, sometimes I'm lazy and order pre made bands from Nathan at simple-shot.com and that cost is slightly more than producing my own sets. On the other hand I have a local leather shop make me pouches out of scrap, and I often use Gold's Gym resistance work out bands to cut my bands (it is basically theraband purchased from Walmart) they come in heavy, medium, light, super light strengths. I most commonly use the heavy green bands it comes 6 inches wide and 6 feet long for $7.70. With my 29 inch draw length I cut my bands at 6 inches to account for tie room. I get 3-4 sets of bands out of the 6 inch width depending on taper and out of the 6 foot length I get that 12 times so I average about 36-38 bandsets for $8 depending on if i buy pouches or recycle older ones. If i buy new made pouches they sell me them for $0.25 each unless they are out of scraps then I buy a piece of leather and they cut them for free. So 36 band sets cost me about $8 for bands and $9 for pouches so I'll just do and up for the string and other supplies I spend about $20 on 36 band sets so $0.55 cents per bandset. (Sorry for the rambling guys heavily medicated lol)


----------



## SteelBallViking

Also I use a roll cutter and Matt combo from my local box store (Walmart) that was $16 for Matt and cutter, though I'm about to upgrade both to a bigger Matt and cutter because my store always runs out of blades. I use a stainless steel yardstick as a guide even though its overkill and all I need is a metal ruler.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have never had a band set that suits me as well as the ones that I make for myself. I think that everybody should be able to make there there own and fit them to there needs. It just feels good to shoot what you have made. That goes for frames also.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

LucasDay said:


> I'm only just getting started myself. I bought thera band blue, silver, black and gold. Being that I only use .177 ammo I feel that I should not need anymore for at least a year or two. The leather I'm using is old gloves. My bands are never wider then 5/8 inc and no longer then 10inc. I have never bought a band or a slingshot. So far I have used wood from around the house. This is what makes slingshots so great to me.


Using the K.I.S.S method, like it and nothing wrong with that at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

Don't keep track. Usually order 100 meters of looped tubes when I order. 50 meters of 20/40 and 50 of 16/36.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldGuy

Newbie. Was unsure of what thickness, taper preferred. Shooting 9-11mm clay ammo at ~1gm and heavier 3/8" steel. Depends on which target range used. So ordered a few sets of pre-made bands(0.7mm) that were identical to the stock bands that came with the 1st sling shot purchased. Then ordered some bulk latex 0.6mm. Lastly ordered another slingshot and 0.5mm band material for the clay ammo slinger. After a few thousand rounds, I think I've settled on the 0.6mm as a good one size compromise. Will use up the 0.7mm on the 3/8" steel shooter and 0.5mm on the clay shooter. Then 0.6mm for both. Found a pouch I like (Warrior Apache). Life just got simpler and less costly. Focus on improving the shooting v. all the hardware.


----------

